# Experiences with One Health Pass and your cell phone?



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

You registered OHP on your phone and get the QR code. Turn phone off for the day.
Then you turn your phone back on the next day and opened OHP.

Did it open on the QR for scanning?
Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> You registered OHP on your phone and get the QR code. Turn phone off for the day.
> Then you turn your phone back on the next day and opened OHP.
> 
> Did it open on the QR for scanning?
> Thanks.


You must screen shot the QR code immediately as you may not see it again and although you should receive an email it's unlikely you will receive it. If you haven't got the QR code go through the registration again. The OHP is time limited so you would need to re-register for each trip.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary D said:


> You must screen shot the QR code immediately as you may not see it again and although you should receive an email it's unlikely you will receive it. If you haven't got the QR code go through the registration again. The OHP is time limited so you would need to re-register for each trip.


It sounds like the only guaranteed way is to register at the airport a couple hours before departure. Or as you say take a screen shot but how many people know how to do that? And it's only a picture and would it scan? Thanks.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> It sounds like the only guaranteed way is to register at the airport a couple hours before departure. Or as you say take a screen shot but how many people know how to do that? And it's only a picture and would it scan? Thanks.


You only need to show the picture on your phone at check in and possibly again on arrival. When we travelled two weeks ago we bad no problems.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I used a desktop computer and printed the results 3 times.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> I used a desktop computer and printed the results 3 times.


This is the best option. You can also print from your phone or take a usb cable and go to a library to print them out.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You must screen shot the QR code immediately as you may not see it again and although you should receive an email it's unlikely you will receive it. If you haven't got the QR code go through the registration again. The OHP is time limited so you would need to re-register for each trip.


Thanks for this info, I had no idea. I'll need to do this as Im travelling there soon. Will also make sure I print hard copies.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

Gary D said:


> You only need to show the picture on your phone at check in and possibly again on arrival. When we travelled two weeks ago we bad no problems.


We have experimented and began the registration on our phone. We got down to the first "next" and stopped.
When you showed the image on your phone at check in was it a screen shot of the QR code?

Our final leg to Manila is not until the 23rd. We depart domestically the 21st. I began the registration on the 17th and it was letting use proceed and did not say "too early." That is over 72 hours.


----------



## Danward (Oct 14, 2021)

As far as I can tell we got the QR code. On the final page under the code it did give an incorrect age though we entered the correct year. It also said our registration was done on the 19th though today is the 18th. Screen shots galore and we can send those to our desktop computer and print them all. I have no doubt that EVA could help us with any code issues before we depart for Taiwan the 22nd since they fly to Manila and back on a daily basis from Tai Pei.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Danward said:


> We have experimented and began the registration on our phone. We got down to the first "next" and stopped.
> When you showed the image on your phone at check in was it a screen shot of the QR code?
> 
> Our final leg to Manila is not until the 23rd. We depart domestically the 21st. I began the registration on the 17th and it was letting use proceed and did not say "too early." That is over 72 hours.


Yes you must take a screen shot. That is what we used.


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I saved mine as a PDF file and sent it to myself via email. I "star" my vaccine certificate, OHP, etc. in Gmail so the important docs are handy. Email is on my phone, tablet, laptop for redundancy.


----------

